# Anavar and facial hair growth post laser treatment



## Rachelle Darraj EA (Oct 23, 2018)

Hello my name is rachelle

my husband is a bodybuilder and he suggested to come to this website to seal advice from females on how to run proper female protocols of steroids

my question is of i was to run anavar at 10 mg a day for 6-8 weeks Is there potentiel for facial hair growth as i just completed a laser treatment on facial hair and i finished all my sessions?


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Rachelle Darraj EA said:


> Hello my name is rachelle
> 
> my husband is a bodybuilder and he suggested to come to this website to seal advice from females on how to run proper female protocols of steroids
> 
> my question is of i was to run anavar at 10 mg a day for 6-8 weeks Is there potentiel for facial hair growth as i just completed a laser treatment on facial hair and i finished all my sessions?


 I haven't had any such side effects or any side effects at all on this dosage


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Rachelle Darraj EA said:


> Hello my name is rachelle
> 
> my husband is a bodybuilder and he suggested to come to this website to seal advice from females on how to run proper female protocols of steroids
> 
> my question is of i was to run anavar at 10 mg a day for 6-8 weeks Is there potentiel for facial hair growth as i just completed a laser treatment on facial hair and i finished all my sessions?


 Well.. its not so easy.
Its very individual.

Look at @Chelsea , he got a massive toupe going on, doing medium-heavy cycles.
While i am doing not even half of him and started thinning.

My best friend did only do 500 mg test e for 20 weeks 2-3 times, and now he is completely bald.

As @anna1 said.
Its not very heard of in these dosages.
But that is not a promise that it wont happend for you.

Most guys would say that 500 mg of test wouldent do anything, but in the end it comes down to the individual.

I would say, start out with taking pics every week of the face to look out for changes to catch them before it gets out of hand.
You seem to worry about it, so it would be sad to have a hairy face.

Got some girlfriends who did deca, and now they have the goatee.
Anavar is not even close, but i think even peach fuzz would be bad in your oppinion ?


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

philippeb said:


> Well.. its not so easy.
> Its very individual.
> 
> Look at @Chelsea , he got a massive toupe going on, doing medium-heavy cycles.
> ...


 Well deca is pretty harsh on women although I remember @ElChapo suggesting npp for women ( don't remember the protocol though)

Anavar to me has been harmless generally but noone can predict how someone else would react

on the other hand @Rachelle Darraj EA only because you have been told that you have concluded your lazer sessions, it doesn't mean you'll never have to repeat it .


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Has anyone actually asked Rachelle what her bodybuilding experience is and if she's in a position to use steroids ? What is your training experience and how long have you been training ?

@Rachelle Darraj EA

Personally I love a big clit on a woman , but might not be to everyone's taste ( excuse the pun ), facial hair is not however attractive even if it's only fluffy ?


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

thecoms said:


> Has anyone actually asked Rachelle what her bodybuilding experience is and if she's in a position to use steroids ? What is your training experience and how long have you been training ?
> 
> @Rachelle Darraj EA
> 
> Personally I love a big clit on a woman , but might not be to everyone's taste ( excuse the pun ), facial hair is not however attractive even if it's only fluffy ?


 She asked something very specific and it had nothing to do with her clit lol


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Tbf Anna its a very common side associated with the use of steroids amongst women bodybuilders as is developing masculine traits ?

You are after all introducing male hormones into a female body. @anna1


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

thecoms said:


> Tbf Anna its a very common side associated with the use of steroids amongst women bodybuilders as is developing masculine traits ?
> 
> You are after all introducing male hormones into a female body. @anna1


 I suppose so although I really don't think she will have all those side effects on 10 mg of anavar

x


----------



## MM84 (Jun 8, 2017)

anna1 said:


> I suppose so although I really don't think she will have all those side effects on 10 mg of anavar
> 
> x


 @anna1 proof needed of normal size clit !!??


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

MM84 said:


> @anna1 proof needed of normal size clit !!??


 Don't know what a normal size clit looks like :whistling:

x


----------



## MM84 (Jun 8, 2017)

anna1 said:


> Don't know what a normal size clit looks like :whistling:
> 
> x


 Thats ok I'll be a good judge


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

MM84 said:


> Thats ok I'll be a good judge


 That's so noble of you , thank you :redface:


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

MM84 said:


> @anna1 proof needed of normal size clit !!??


 Define normal ha ?


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Trouble is everyone sees progress then ups the dosage ? Once you open the box you don't go back


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

Rachelle Darraj EA said:


> Hello my name is rachelle
> 
> my husband is a bodybuilder and he suggested to come to this website to seal advice from females on how to run proper female protocols of steroids
> 
> my question is of i was to run anavar at 10 mg a day for 6-8 weeks Is there potentiel for facial hair growth as i just completed a laser treatment on facial hair and i finished all my sessions?





anna1 said:


> Well deca is pretty harsh on women although I remember @ElChapo suggesting npp for women ( don't remember the protocol though)
> 
> Anavar to me has been harmless generally but noone can predict how someone else would react
> 
> on the other hand @Rachelle Darraj EA only because you have been told that you have concluded your lazer sessions, it doesn't mean you'll never have to repeat it .


 Most women won't get facial hair or any virilization on legit anavar @ 10 mg. The three most important factors affecting virilization:

1. Androgenicity : Anavar is not very androgenic but very anabolic. Testosterone is both androgenic/anabolic. Women can run testosterone between 10-20 mg as an HRT dose with very little chance of virilization. Optimal female testosterone levels are 50-70 ng/dL (10% of the male level). Birth control tends to suppress testosterone levels and leads to fatigue, mood swings, weight gain and loss of libido.

2. Time on: Limiting cycle length will significantly lower the risk of virilization, 12 weeks is plenty of time for a lot of muscle growth. Some women even run anavar year round.

3. Genetics: Some women like Dana Bailey can run a lot of androgenic compounds for a very long period without it affecting their face and voice. Many of these fitness models do get laser treatment for hair growth, but this is the cost of the physique they want. Other women have more sensitive androgen receptors and will respond more poorly and virilize more easily.

If you want to play it safe, 5-15 mg of anavar will do the trick with a caloric surplus and progressive overload training. It depends on your goals. Women looking to be in figure-physique will have to use winstrol, NPP, etc. Women who want to be in bodybuilding division will run male dosages of AAS. Everyone has their own goals, individual genetic responses, etc. There is no cookie cutter approach.


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

Rachelle Darraj EA said:


> Hello my name is rachelle
> 
> my husband is a bodybuilder and he suggested to come to this website to seal advice from females on how to run proper female protocols of steroids
> 
> my question is of i was to run anavar at 10 mg a day for 6-8 weeks Is there potentiel for facial hair growth as i just completed a laser treatment on facial hair and i finished all my sessions?


 If you got laser treatment, the risk of hair growth in that area is even more diminished. Laser treatments tend do decrease growth on a semi-permanent level, especially after many treatments the hair will grow back so fine that it's not noticeable.

Your BEST results will come from optimal training and diet. AAS will just allow you to achieve these results faster, and surpass the your genetic limit if that's what you desire.


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

anna1 said:


> Well deca is pretty harsh on women although I remember @ElChapo suggesting npp for women ( don't remember the protocol though)
> 
> Anavar to me has been harmless generally but noone can predict how someone else would react
> 
> on the other hand @Rachelle Darraj EA only because you have been told that you have concluded your lazer sessions, it doesn't mean you'll never have to repeat it .


 Female deca protocol would range from 30-100 mg per week depending on physique goals and experience levels.

100 mg of NPP is the female equivalent of a male taking 1,000 mg of NPP.

Deca and test will lead to clit growth, which is a huge plus for most females. Orgasm intensity and libido gets a massive boost. Clit growth is also genetic, some women get a lot, some don't. Dose, genetics, and time on will dictate.


----------



## Rachelle Darraj EA (Oct 23, 2018)

@ElChapothank you very much for the information it really helps, i just started 5mg pharmaceutical grade on Anavar, i will go max to 7.5 mg as i think its enough for my height and weight, and will boost me a lil bit in gym , but i train 5 days a week and the sixth is optional , in my days off should i take the dosage or is better to skip it if not training?


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

Rachelle Darraj EA said:


> @ElChapothank you very much for the information it really helps, i just started 5mg pharmaceutical grade on Anavar, i will go max to 7.5 mg as i think its enough for my height and weight, and will boost me a lil bit in gym , but i train 5 days a week and the sixth is optional , in my days off should i take the dosage or is better to skip it if not training?


 Take it all days, muscle growth happens on your days off during rest.


----------



## Rachelle Darraj EA (Oct 23, 2018)

@ElChapowhat about growth hormone? If i take 1 iu daily is there side effect?


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

I take it women don't require any PCT when they come off deca?


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

Rachelle Darraj EA said:


> @ElChapowhat about growth hormone? If i take 1 iu daily is there side effect?


 No side effects but 1 iu GH is a replacement dosage. So if you are younger than 35 or don't have a deficiency, 1 IU is a waste.

2-3 IU is good starting point, GH is vastly overrated though.


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

arbffgadm100 said:


> I take it women don't require any PCT when they come off deca?


 It depends, some women have had trouble getting normal testosterone levels back post cycle, so it's possible their might be an application for PCT for women. Their hormones are much more complicated than ours.


----------



## Rachelle Darraj EA (Oct 23, 2018)

@El Chapo how do i know if is enough 1iu ? Blood test? My height is 152 cm and weight 45 kg


----------



## Rachelle Darraj EA (Oct 23, 2018)

@ElChapo what is your opinion on my small course 6 mnths postpartum? 7.5 mg real anavar, 1 iu hgh from pharmacy( so no side effects) and thats it i dont want liver damage or side effect for my body? Is that good to gain some lean muscle mass and put some size on after i lost my muscles during pregnancy and my strength too! My husband was recommending to take primo injectable but i said no.. what is your opinion?


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

Rachelle Darraj EA said:


> @El Chapo how do i know if is enough 1iu ? Blood test? My height is 152 cm and weight 45 kg


 1 IU is only enough for replacing what you normally make. 1 IU isn't bad if you are +50 years old.

If you want performance/recovery enhancement, 3 IU is a good dose.


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

Rachelle Darraj EA said:


> @ElChapo what is your opinion on my small course 6 mnths postpartum? 7.5 mg real anavar, 1 iu hgh from pharmacy( so no side effects) and thats it i dont want liver damage or side effect for my body? Is that good to gain some lean muscle mass and put some size on after i lost my muscles during pregnancy and my strength too! My husband was recommending to take primo injectable but i said no.. what is your opinion?


 Anavar is very mild on the liver, especially at such a low dosage.

Anavar 5-10 mg daily is fine. You can do that for 12-16 weeks to build some muscle. I would go with 10 mg daily. Make sure you eat a slight caloric surplus and focus on getting stronger.

You can still lift weights while pregnant, just take it easy.


----------



## Rachelle Darraj EA (Oct 23, 2018)

Ok thank you will do so concerning var, but hgh still a lil bit concerned about 3 iu( scared to get the side effects) @El Chapo


----------



## CS72 (Sep 23, 2017)

Sorry to butt in on this, but my wife too is looking at Anavar. ..

Just worried it will affect her contraceptive implant ??


----------

